# Yongnuo/600ExII/R5C combination



## sanj (Sep 2, 2022)

Friends.
I am trying to use this combination. I have managed to get sync between the trigger and the flash. (Green lights are on). But, when I click on the camera, the flash does not fire. (When I press the flash button on the flash, it fires.) What am I doing wrong? Or is this problem related to the new flash mount? Thank you in advance!


----------



## sanj (Sep 2, 2022)

I figured it out. The camera needs to be in mechanical mode, not electronic shutter mode. Stupid me!


----------



## sanj (Sep 3, 2022)

But, does anyone know why the flash does not fire when the camera is in electronic shutter mode?


----------

